# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Double doors,change the swing from in to OUT

## Gilly47

Hello  all 
Need help before I attempt to re-swing a set of double doors. 
I am retired and this job is a community project for a meeting hall  
My thoughts are 
remove external architrave ,swap doors left to right, inside will face outwards ,reposition hinges  
reverse the door handle latching 
any advice will be greatly appreciated

----------


## barney118

replace the doorjamb and reverse the doors, change the lock. you may want to use parliament hinges to open up 180 deg.

----------

